# Installation de VLC Remote sur iPod Touch



## jilito (8 Février 2009)

bonjour, je galère pour installer vlc remote, soit je ne comprends pas à quoi ça sert, ça a pourtant l'air d'être un lecteur, soit j'ai mal configuré... je sais pas. les indications en anglais m'ont peut être induites en erreur... en gros est ce qu'avec vlc remote je pourrais mettre des fichiers .avi sur mon ipod et les lire??? enfin, le principal c que ça ne marche pas, donc un peu d'aide serait la bienvenue, merci par avance.


----------



## DeepDark (8 Février 2009)

jilito a dit:


> bonjour, je galère pour installer vlc remote, soit je ne comprends pas à quoi ça sert, ça a pourtant l'air d'être un lecteur, soit j'ai mal configuré... je sais pas. les indications en anglais m'ont peut être induites en erreur... en gros est ce qu'avec vlc remote je pourrais mettre des fichiers .avi sur mon ipod et les lire??? enfin, le principal c que ça ne marche pas, donc un peu d'aide serait la bienvenue, merci par avance.


Bonsoir et bienvenue 

Cette application te permet juste de contrôler VLC qui est sur ton Mac ou PC.
Pas plus.

Pour lire des vidéos sur ton iPod, il faut passer par iTunes


----------



## spanish (10 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour ,

Ayant bien compris a quoi servait VLC Remote je n'arrive pas a l'utiliser avec mon iphone.
Il embéte un peu quand je met Ajouter un ordinateur je ne sais pas trop quoi faire.
Merci d'avance


----------

